# January Acquisitions



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I went a bit wild with the Press sale. Oops.







This is a pretty sorry iPhone pic, but the olive shaggy dog really is incredible. I was pleasantly surprised that it's much more of a green mix than the website shows.


----------



## AJW (Nov 29, 2012)

Great sweater! The color definitely looks more like a 'grass' than an olive.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Love the sweater and the bows. At first, I thought it was grass and wondered, "why would he throw his new ties on the ground for a picture?"


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

mjo_1 said:


> I went a bit wild with the Press sale. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been a bad, bad boy. Well done.

No where nearly as impressive, I popped into a local thrift shop (it was conveniently located right next to the pub) and found this. For $3, why not?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Great shaggy. I've seen that in person and the color is fantastic. If I didn't already have a shaggy in the other green they offer, this would have severely tempted me.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Agreed. What a fantastic sweater. It looks like a bed of moss. I'm into it!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Luckily it's been cold enough here to give the sweaters a try. 

Any word as to whether Press will take these (or anything else) up to 40% off at some point as in the past?


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Found a Abercrombie & Fitch Tie Rack on ebay. It has brass belt hooks and a brass A&F Plate. I quickly filled it up, even doubling up... so i started looking for another. The same person i bought it from had another A&F Rack, plus a 3rd one that matched. So now i have enough room for 84 Ties and 4 belt hooks. I dont know why, but im partial to older stuff with some history.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Fresh off of deciding not to buy anything, I bought something - these loafers which were cheap on eBay. I figured I would get outbid but nobody else jumped in, to my surprise. Must have been the obscure brand - which turns out to be Wolverine. So I got them for about $32 with shipping.

They are similar to the AE Hanover in heft and overall feel.

https://postimage.org/
photo sharing sites
https://postimage.org/
image sharing
https://postimage.org/
pic upload
https://postimage.org/
photo sharing sites
https://postimage.org/
free image hosting


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought a pair of Wolverine 1000 Mile Wesley Chukkas (although they are really ankle boots). I've owned the regular 1000k's before, and was a bit tentative as these are manufactured in China. So far, they seem to be good quality in both construction and fit. I ordered my regular size as opposed to a 1/2 size down, customary with the regular 1000 Mile boots. The Horween Rowdy leather looks pretty good right out of the box. A quick and dirty pic. Best Regards - DMB


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife and her mother went to the women's department and I went to the men's. This was literally the first thing I saw in the first shop I went into. Afraid that it would be an impulse buy, I waited till my wife came back and took her in the store, and before I pointed it out, she pointed at it and said, 'Oh look! That one is so you.'


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Very nice cardigan. The buttoned, pleated pockets are a unique finishing touch!


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! It's become one of my favourite pieces, at least for now.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Got a great charcoal topcoat at the saks off 5th outlet. Basic charcoal, loro piana wool (not cashmere, but still quite soft and definitely warm), made in the Dominican Republic $220.00. 

Canali silk/wool blend sport coat in brown plaid (with an orange and blue windowpane) at Nordstrom half yearly mens sale. (I know, Canali is not trad, but I have my moments) $900.00. Fit like a glove. It's at the tailor having the working cuff buttons put on. Will look great with an orange ancient madder tie.


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

OK, not January exactly but it's taken me awhile to get around to posting.

The most recent find is a Gitman Vintage fleece shirt (on sale) with all the proper details including a back collar button in the right place i. e. at the bottom of the collar. Warm, fuzzy and seriously comfortable, this shirt is traditional and out there at the same time. For those who like that sort of thing.









A little out there but not so much are these Yuketen suede penny loafers with a wedge crepe sole. And 50% off.

Made in the U. S. A. and substantially constructed, they are very comfortable with or without socks.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

Scored a cool shoeshine box from an antique store. Any tips on how to restore the wood and brass and get it looking nice again?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AE Fifth STreet boots were on sale. Here they are straight out of the box, in lousy light.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

For yard work


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

SLeiber said:


> Scored a cool shoeshine box from an antique store. Any tips on how to restore the wood and brass and get it looking nice again?


That's a great piece. I wouldn't touch it, it's got great patina.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Fifth STreet boots were on sale. Here they are straight out of the box, in lousy light.


I bought these, too. But they are waiting for me stateside. How do you like them? How is the sizing? They are on the same last as the Strand, I believe. I ordered 11 and am hoping they will stretch ever so slightly.

Also, how do you see yourself wearing these? My workplace is strictly business casual so i am planning on these with chinos. Thoughts?


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

ArtVandalay said:


> That's a great piece. I wouldn't touch it, it's got great patina.


It looks a bit better in the picture than in real life. Still, a cool find and pretty reasonable at $20.


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

Spent Christmas in New York and got myself a wonderful Borsalino from JJ Hat Center where I spent over an hour trying different hats on ... what a nice bunch of people!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

stewartu said:


> I bought these, too. But they are waiting for me stateside. How do you like them? How is the sizing? They are on the same last as the Strand, I believe. I ordered 11 and am hoping they will stretch ever so slightly.
> 
> Also, how do you see yourself wearing these? My workplace is strictly business casual so i am planning on these with chinos. Thoughts?


(Referring to AE Fifth Street boots)

They feel fine, although I haven't really tested them out, just inside on carpet. Too icy outside to fool around with a new pair of leather soles.

Somehow I thought they'd be a little higher. Taller, I mean.

Because of the balmoral lacing I think they will get the most action with suits. But wait a minute. A younger guy - not an old fart like me - could easily get away with wearing these with jeans.

In short, I'm not sure. I'll just have to play around with them and see how it goes. Definitely with grey suits, though.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

andrel42 said:


> Spent Christmas in New York and got myself a wonderful Borsalino from JJ Hat Center where I spent over an hour trying different hats on ... what a nice bunch of people!


nephew,
good looking borsalino, is it como


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Walnut AE cliftons, which I got this past weekend. Wearing them for the 1st time today!


----------



## bluenose (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a picture of the Yuketen penny loafers. It showed up when I was composing, and then disappeared when I posted.

Nevertheless, a delightful pair of shoes.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks to Toad, at "To the Manner Born", I found out that J. Peterman had finally reduced the RAF blue pindot scarf, to less than 1/2 price, and it came today...WOW, a monster, and too warm to wear in our 60 degree weather, but beautiful!


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Just this morning Mr. Porter had another reduction and added some new sale items, so I perused through real quick and found these Quodddy Leather Chukka Boots in my size at 70% off and free shipping. Great way to start the day.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Kept picking through, but the heat was on and stuff disappeared at a lightning rate. Picked up this cashmere/silk blend Canali tie for 70% too though. That kind of ends it for me. But hey there's still some good shoes over there if you're a normal size and not bigfoot like me.


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

Just picked up these AE Winslows for $90 delivered. They are new without box (display model). Good deal??


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

What site are these from?



BorderBandit said:


> Kept picking through, but the heat was on and stuff disappeared at a lightning rate. Picked up this cashmere/silk blend Canali tie for 70% too though. That kind of ends it for me. But hey there's still some good shoes over there if you're a normal size and not bigfoot like me.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

```

```



njruss said:


> What site are these from?


There's a shopping website, that I have no connection with, called Mr. Porter. Not a lot of trad stuff and it's actually a lot lot of very high priced "designer" stuff, but you can find some really good deals like I did today.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bought a Kent 9T comb to replace the Speert folder I had been using.










I honestly wish I had spent the extra $6 for the Speert version. The Speert folder I have has a nice, deep, embossed and gold-foil filled logo and the words "HANDMADE IN SWITZERLAND" in applied gold foil. The Kent logo is simply applied to the surface, is sloppy, poorly-defined and is already starting to flake off. It has the words "HandMade" on the comb but it isn't specified anywhere on the comb or the packaging that it's actually made in England (unlike the brushes, which says so quite plainly). In the end, it's just a comb, and it's still saw cut and polished, but I had higher hopes based on my experience with their brushes.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I snatched this up at Eddie Bauer. I don't have much blue hanging I the closet, and it was only $20, so hey.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

My big retail acquisition for the month: 

LL Bean duck mocs. 

I ran into some sizing trouble when ordering though, I had to send the fist pair back as they were too large and get a size down, so anyone considering ordering them be warned, they run BIG. Even with wool socks the size down isn't exactly tight. 

I do like them a lot so far though!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, it is recommended on the website to go a size down if you plan to wear medium or thin socks.


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes uncle it's a Como and I am so very happy!


----------



## njruss (Dec 8, 2012)

*AE Winslows*



njruss said:


> Just picked up these AE Winslows for $90 delivered. They are new without box (display model). Good deal??


OK, so it turns out these were made in 1992! Brand new but over 20 years old. Do you think there is anything special I need to do to them before wearing?


----------



## jjr4884 (Dec 19, 2012)

January has been a bad bad month thus far lol

Recrafted AE walnut strands
Bourbon strands just got delivered yesterday
2 or 3 Hugo Boss button downs
1 pair of pants (pictured below)
3 ties from Nordstroms half yearly sale


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

This herringbone tweed vest, from a store called TNGT which I believe is only in Korea. Awsome store though. There's a sweater on page 1 of this thread from there as well.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

If everyone saw my PSA about Sierra Trading Post's big sale earlier, I snagged a couple of things because there were such good deals. I thought about more, since it is such a great discount, but my wallet won't let me.

First up, a Johnstons of Elgin 100% cashmere sweater, made in Scotland, and sized properly at 44. Sorry for the large photos, that's all I could get that weren't too small to see.










In addition, I picked up some Scott Nichols by Pantherella Fair Isle cotton/wool/cashmere socks. I'd gotten these at a previous sale and have really liked them, in fact I'm wearing them now, and the chance to get them in a different color under $10...well, I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope you'll forgive me for this lack of traddiness.

Recently I _took delivery of_ (let the "inanity" begin!!!) a MTM three-piece suit from Black Lapel. Overall, the fit is pretty good, but something got screwed up with the sleeve lengths. I'm not sure why, but they will remake it for free since working sleeve buttons were specified. I will hopefully have pics and a review up sometime soon. They did an EXCELLENT job fulfilling my special requests, down to the waistcoat style and partial lining in back. They've obviously done it before. The quality and attention to detail is superb for a suit that price. They are also half-canvassed. Full canvassing is available for a $200 upgrade. I should mention that I sent in a picture of myself from the front and back to help with fitting.

A much better deal than Indochino, though hopefully they can straighten out the sleeve length issue. I was led to believe they were measured from shoulder tip to base of wrist. But perhaps an inch needs to be added for shoulders? (Which are technically natural, but there's more layers of canvas than the average Trad would care for.) I'll talk with Derek Tian about it. He's been a pleasure to deal with so far.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> *Recently I took delivery of (let the "inanity" begin!!!)* a MTM three-piece suit from Black Lapel. Overall, the fit is pretty good, but something got screwed up with the sleeve lengths. I'm not sure why, but they will remake it for free since working sleeve buttons were specified. I will hopefully have pics and a review up sometime soon. They did an EXCELLENT job fulfilling my special requests, down to the waistcoat style and partial lining in back. They've obviously done it before. The quality and attention to detail is superb for a suit that price. They are also half-canvassed. Full canvassing is available for a $200 upgrade. I should mention that I sent in a picture of myself from the front and back to help with fitting.
> 
> A much better deal than Indochino, though hopefully they can straighten out the sleeve length issue. I was led to believe they were measured from shoulder tip to base of wrist. But perhaps an inch needs to be added for shoulders? I'll talk with Derek Tian about it. He's been a pleasure to deal with so far.


Had you first 'pulled the trigger'? :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Of course! If by pulled the trigger you mean clicked the damn button that said "confirm order". :icon_smile_big:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

BorderBandit said:


> If everyone saw my PSA about Sierra Trading Post's big sale earlier, I snagged a couple of things because there were such good deals. I thought about more, since it is such a great discount, but my wallet won't let me.


BB, I saw your thread and spent about 45 minutes checking the site but couldn't find anything that called my name. The few things I did want weren't in my size. There are some nice Aran and British wool sweaters by JG Glover and Johnston's of Elgin as well as a smattering of Bill's for anyone who's interested.

As for my latest acqui', it's not clothing related but I think it's pretty trad:

_Vintage Raleigh Colt 3-speed (with coaster brake), made in Nottingham and soon to be restored to its former glory_


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I bought this: 

An extravagance, clearly - but so good-looking!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Very Nice Hardline, I love old Raleighs


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

leisureclass said:


> Very Nice Hardline, I love old Raleighs


Thanks, LC. Those humpback frames are tough to find.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Any idea of the vintage of yours? I ride a very similar Raleigh, but not a humpback and mine is an external 5 speed instead of a 3. They're so much fun to ride. Once your restoration is done I would highly recommend getting a basket for the front, I did, and not only does it tie the classic look together but it makes it easy to carry around school stuff/groceries.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

leisureclass said:


> Any idea of the vintage of yours? I ride a very similar Raleigh, but not a humpback and mine is an external 5 speed instead of a 3. They're so much fun to ride. Once your restoration is done I would highly recommend getting a basket for the front, I did, and not only does it tie the classic look together but it makes it easy to carry around school stuff/groceries.


LC, I haven't found the serial number on the frame yet, but the hub is stamped '74, so that would be the vintage assuming it's original to the bike. It's got a Sturmey Archer 3-speed coaster brake rear. It sounds like you might have a Raleigh Sprite with the derailleur rear. I definitely plan on getting some wire baskets for the rear and maybe a porteur rack for the front. It needs to be able to handle at least two pizzas and a couple of six-packs. :smile:


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha, I like the way you think. Yeah mine's a Sprite, probably from around the same time maybe a little earlier. Enjoy riding.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

adoucett said:


> My big retail acquisition for the month:
> 
> LL Bean duck mocs.
> 
> I ran into some sizing trouble when ordering though, I had to send the fist pair back as they were too large and get a size down, so anyone considering ordering them be warned, they run BIG. Even with wool socks the size down isn't exactly tight.


Roger that. I went down 1-1/2 sizes, which is just about right with medium-weight socks.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Topsider said:


> Roger that. I went down 1-1/2 sizes, which is just about right with medium-weight socks.


I think 1-1/2 sizes down is pretty much the rule for Bean mocs if you plan to wear them year-round.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

These were on sale. Nothing special, but they'll help me add a bit more variety to my waredrobe.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

My first AE shoes - walnut MacAllisters. Researching these shoes is how I found this site. Also shown are the obscenely expensive cashmere socks (Punta?) my wife gave me for Christmas. Great gift as I would never buy something like that for myself. 
Please excuse the black chinos. 
:icon_scratch: Trad forum? Not sure if this is the right place to post. Apologies if not.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

LordSmoke said:


> My first AE shoes - walnut MacAllisters. Researching these shoes is how I found this site. Also shown are the obscenely expensive cashmere socks (Punta?) my wife gave me for Christmas. Great gift as I would never buy something like that for myself.
> Please excuse the black chinos.
> :icon_scratch: Trad forum? Not sure if this is the right place to post. Apologies if not.


Those look quite nice. I like that walnut color.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LordSmoke said:


> My first AE shoes - walnut MacAllisters. Researching these shoes is how I found this site. Also shown are the obscenely expensive cashmere socks (Punta?) my wife gave me for Christmas. Great gift as I would never buy something like that for myself.
> Please excuse the black chinos.
> :icon_scratch: Trad forum? Not sure if this is the right place to post. Apologies if not.


enjoy wearing your wt


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I went a little nutso on the LE site last night. 25% off all purchases w/free shipping. Ordered a pair of the dress twills and moleskins, a fair isle lambswool sweater, plus a few belts and tie. Some really good deals to be found I thought and with the easy return policy its pretty much risk free.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I finally purchased a Lodge cast iron pan this month. Non-clothing related, but I am VERY happy I finally picked one up.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dkoernert said:


> I finally purchased a Lodge cast iron pan this month. Non-clothing related, but I am VERY happy I finally picked one up.


Congrats! A good cast iron pan will make you happy every time you use it. Lodge pans come with a pebble finish, which is not as good as the machined surfaces of the Griswold and Wagner pans of old, but they can be made quite serviceable. I've seen good results from manually sanding the surface prior to seasoning as well as just plain old constant use over several years. Enjoy using it!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Congrats! A good cast iron pan will make you happy every time you use it. Lodge pans come with a pebble finish, which is not as good as the machined surfaces of the Griswold and Wagner pans of old, but they can be made quite serviceable. I've seen good results from manually sanding the surface prior to seasoning as well as just plain old constant use over several years. Enjoy using it!


Thanks! I was planning to pick up something a little nicer, but I figured I'd give cast iron a shot at $10 before I dropped the cash on something better.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
When you feel ready to pop for the "full Monte", La Crueset offers some splendid sets of enameled cast iron cookware. But first, prepare yourself for quite a financial shock!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> When you feel ready to pop for the "full Monte", La Crueset offers some splendid sets of enameled cast iron cookware. But first, prepare yourself for quite a *financial shock*!


That's for sure! I shop at the LC outlet for seconds and wait for sales on discontinued or unpopular colors. Even at 30%-40% off full retail, I still walk out of there asking myself, "Did I really just pay that much for a pot?" It's also kind of a hassle to have to bring an engine hoist to load the darn things into the car! :biggrin2:


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Took advantage of the 50% clearance sale at Brooks Brothers, picked up three slim fit sports shirts and a pair of Milano chinos (the non non-iron twill).


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

J Press navy and white tennis shirts for vacation. Medium Grey and Charcoal J. Press wool trousers. Bill's Khakis OCBDs in blue and one of their madras shirts. Brooks Brothers ventian loafers and Alden NST walkers. Happy New Year to me.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> When you feel ready to pop for the "full Monte", La Crueset offers some splendid sets of enameled cast iron cookware. But first, prepare yourself for quite a financial shock!


If that is the brand I am thinking of, it shows up in my local TJ Maxx all the time. I don't think I've ever seen anything of theirs in cast iron, but I'll be on the lookout now.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dkoernert said:


> If that is the brand I am thinking of, it shows up in my local TJ Maxx all the time. I don't think I've ever seen anything of theirs in cast iron, but I'll be on the lookout now.


A lot of their non-cast iron cookware can be had there and, once in a while, some enameled cast iron seconds. These are usually good deals, but they have to be looked over very carefully for any blemishes that affect performance (lids that don't seal, chipped or thin enamel etc.).


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Ordered these cocoa suede Church's for 200£ on sale at herring shoes:


Good price...


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> That's for sure! I shop at the LC outlet for seconds and wait for sales on discontinued or unpopular colors. Even at 30%-40% off full retail, I still walk out of there asking myself, "Did I really just pay that much for a pot?" It's also kind of a hassle to have to bring an engine hoist to load the darn things into the car! :biggrin2:


I'm loathe to give up the source of where I find LC, but over at Etsy you can find some pretty good stuff, if you look hard enough. Since most LC enameled cast iron wares are solid enough to survive the apocalypse, used doesn't always mean destroyed.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Took delivery of a wonderful set of flannel pajamas from Murphy of Ireland, straight from County Donegal. They're thick, 100% cotton (brushed on one side, I believe) and feel amazing. The perfect thing to wear for a snowed-in Friday night. Delivery took a little over two weeks and communication was pretty much non-existent until I reached out, but they were courteous and helpful once I did. All in all, a great deal for $49 shipped. Got them in Dress Gordon:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Hardline,

Those made the immediate short list. Perhaps tonight even. Thanks for the heads up and jot down a quick review if you have time.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Hardline,
> 
> Those made the immediate short list. Perhaps tonight even. Thanks for the heads up and jot down a quick review if you have time.


Mud, I'm wearing them now and I couldn't be happier. The top is long sleeve with plain hemmed cuffs (no turn-ups), a six button closure, chest pocket, a Henley-type neck (no collar) and a straight hem. The pants have no pockets and an elastic waistband with a single button closure at the front. I wear a 38S suit and bought it in a medium. The top fits nicely with a bit of extra room, the sleeves are about a 33 or 34 (this is all prior to washing) and the neck about a 15.5, though I see no reason to ever button it to the top. The waist is elastic so it fits a range of sizes. I'm about a 33 right now and it's snug but not uncomfortable. I can certainly give an update once I wash them. I've been warned by Paul Murphy himself that they shrink a good bit if washed hot and tumbled dry.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Still some clearance items at BB: 4 pair of boxers, a pocket square, and a nylon watch band.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Filson 257 in tan arrived this week.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Older BB patch pocket sack blazer (thanks to tonylumpkin). Maybe roomy but perfect with a sweater. 

LLB Nor'easter cloth chinos

Practically new Bills M2 from the Bay, long enough to shrink a bit, and re-hem hopefully with cuffs. This is my second lucky Bills score in 3 months.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Slipped under the radar, but look nice. Fit pix coming up?



Bjorn said:


> Ordered these cocoa suede Church's for 200£ on sale at herring
> shoes:
> 
> Good price...


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I was going to take some months off from clothes buying, but today, at a local consignment shop, I found a pair of Edward Green Dovers in a nice dark brown in my size. Double leather sole too. Almost brand new. They looked like the orig. owner wore them once. Price was $405 plus tax; not cheap, but a far cry from retail for this shoe in this condition.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Scored a tartan tie on eBay. MacKintosh Hunting. I've got a MacKintosh Modern on the way, too. I also grabbed a pair of brown, flat front wool flannel trousers off the sale rack at Milton's (no pic). I'll take them to the tailor tomorrow to have them cuffed with no break. 








Yes, I like tartan.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Picked up a new pair of AE McAllister's in merlot. Also got a few pairs of Smartwool dress socks to go along with the new kicks.

Oh, and some ski gear for an upcoming trip to Montana, but that's a discussion for another time.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Just received my Barbour Beaufort. It's been a long journey, trying to get the right size, but I finally got it.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Heartburn


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Slipped under the radar, but look nice. Fit pix coming up?


Sure. Should be delivered any day now...


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Last acquisition of the month for me. I desperately needed some shoes, so here they are. The gloves were an impulse buy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flairball said:


> Last acquisition of the month for me. I desperately needed some shoes, so here they are...
> ....


"I desperately needed some shoes." ROFALOL. We read that rationalization/fabrication quite a lot in these fora, but if it convinces the significant other, feel free to use it!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Hope you'll forgive me for this lack of traddiness.
> 
> Recently I _took delivery of_ (let the "inanity" begin!!!) a MTM three-piece suit from Black Lapel. Overall, the fit is pretty good, but something got screwed up with the sleeve lengths. I'm not sure why, but they will remake it for free since working sleeve buttons were specified. I will hopefully have pics and a review up sometime soon. They did an EXCELLENT job fulfilling my special requests, down to the waistcoat style and partial lining in back. They've obviously done it before. The quality and attention to detail is superb for a suit that price. They are also half-canvassed. Full canvassing is available for a $200 upgrade. I should mention that I sent in a picture of myself from the front and back to help with fitting.
> 
> A much better deal than Indochino, though hopefully they can straighten out the sleeve length issue. I was led to believe they were measured from shoulder tip to base of wrist. But perhaps an inch needs to be added for shoulders? (Which are technically natural, but there's more layers of canvas than the average Trad would care for.) I'll talk with Derek Tian about it. He's been a pleasure to deal with so far.


Some pictures and other thoughts are here for anyone curious: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ack-Lapel-Custom-Clothiers-review-in-progress


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Flairball said:


> Last acquisition of the month for me. I desperately needed some shoes, so here they are. The gloves were an impulse buy.


Where are those PTBs from? They don't look half-bad.


----------

